# Question for Experts



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

It seems that I get most fish right at dusk, but with high tide being much later as it is now will the fish move mostly later on. And not have really many good cold fronts moving through yet do you believe that we have not hit the peak or do you think we are on the backside? Thanks for any input.


----------



## Flatswalker (Oct 31, 2011)

We have not hit the peak ! 68 degree water and colder , is what you want !


----------



## CountryFolksCanSurvive22 (Dec 3, 2010)

Its different every year. Last year the area we fished the water was as cool as it is now around the first week of November. So looks to be about two weeks later due to lack of cold fronts as you mentioned. Seen a male and female locked up last night for the first time, so looks to be just getting started.


----------

